# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Hand made for Krsna

## Толя

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны. В этой теме я хочу разместить все, что может украсить алтарную, сделанное своими руками, просто и из подручных средств (может быть иногда придется съездить в магазин  :smilies: ).
_Кликните на картинку для перехода в альбом._

P.S.: Если вас интересует эта тема, можете так же делиться своими или как я, чужими идеями.

*Начнем с цветов.*
Можно часто встретить вопросы об искусственных цветах. Можно сделать их своими руками.

Букет из листьев.


*
С описанием.*


*Простая роза из бумаги.*



*Еще одна роза из бумаги*


*Роза из ткани*



*Бабочки*



*Косичка-вязочка*
Можно использовать врукты, сухофрукты, ранетки и многое другое для украшения...



*Лампочки вазочки*

----------


## Narayani d.d.

или вот такого мавлина на алтарь...  :sorry:

----------


## Толя

> или вот такого мавлина на алтарь...


Если нажать на одно из изображений первого поста, вы перейдете в альбом с еще десятком изображений, описывающих процесс изготовления. Если есть возможность выкладывайте более подробные инструкции или описание как сделано.
Спасибо.

----------


## Susila dasi

Красиво!

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Если есть возможность выкладывайте более подробные инструкции или описание как сделано.
> Спасибо.


пожалуйста  :smilies: 
павлины рождались в муках и спешке перед самим Джанмаштами, не до фотографирования было. поэтому могу описать в двух словах, на самом деле мастерить их не так уж и сложно, особенно для тех, кто хоть что-то иногда мастерит своими руками.
1 - вырезаем из пенопласта голову, шею, туловище, все покрываем синей или зеленой краской.
2 - обклеиваем по собственному разумению перьями, блёстками, блестящими камушками.
3 - отдельно вырезаем основу хвоста из толстого картона, клеем на нее горячим пистолетом перья. павлин может быть как с раскрытым хвостом, так и со сложенным (по бокам алтаря например). потом готовый хвост приклеиваем к готовому туловищу.
4 - лапы по усмотрению, у моих павлинов их нЭт.
если будут вопросы по деталям - отвечу  :smilies:

----------


## Толя

> ...клеем на нее горячим пистолетом перья.


Спасибо.

А этот клей-пистолет нормально держит? Не отваливается?
Я работал в строительно магазине, мы некоторый товар на ветрину приклеивали, раз в месяц подклеивать приходилось.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Спасибо.
> 
> А этот клей-пистолет нормально держит? Не отваливается?
> Я работал в строительно магазине, мы некоторый товар на ветрину приклеивали, раз в месяц подклеивать приходилось.


месяц вроде как прошел, еще держится.
вообще у меня не очень большой опыт работы с этим пистолетом, но насколько я поняла, то: 1) надо клея не жалеть, 2) все приклеивать сразу, как только его выдавили и 3)первое время части придавливать, пока он не схватится.

вожможно, у вас на витрине отваливалось, потому что предметы слишком тяжелые были, не расчитанные на прочность такого клея...

я работала с ним всего три раза: клеила вставки для тюрбанов для Божеств, клеила цветочные одежды с живыми цветами и вот этих павлинов. отклеивалось всего один раз - на вставке для тюрбанов. я там на перья брошку приклеила и она месяца через три отвалилась. но что интересно - другие штук десять всё еще держатся.

возможно, зависит от качества клея...

----------


## Narayani d.d.

вспомнила, что еще клеила - венки для Радхарани и Лалиты. тоже пока еще держится. но там всё лёгкое - бусины да цветочки.
возможно, есть определенный предел для этого клея, слишком тяжелые вещи не может долго держать...

----------


## Narayani d.d.

вот такие вставки в тюрбаны можно самим делать, очень просто. на кружочек из картона наклеиваются перья веером, сверху брошь. между ними вставляется булавка, клеится горячим пистолетом.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

нечаянно вставила картинку с веерами для тюрбанов, теперь убрать никак не могу. но там всё просто и понятно вроде.

----------


## Анна_Лакомая

Большое спасибо за идеи! Харе Кришна!

----------

